# MA members, IDPA Nov 7th



## WillBrink (Oct 31, 2009)

It seems we have a few regulars here who live in MA. Wanted to throw thos out for you. There is an IDPA match Nov 7th;

Worcester Pistol and Rifle Club monthly match Saturday, Nov 7.

6 stages, bring your flashlight.
Round count is 94 minimum.

Registration 9:30am
Safety Briefing at 10.

Sewall Street
PO Box 771
Boylston MA 01505-0771
Club Phone: (508) 869-3148

http://www.wprclub.com/

WPRC  always puts on a good match. I hope some of you guys can make it. I know you are coming, I will be there come rain, snow, or zombie attacks....


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 29, 2009)

Shot a match at Harvard MA this past weekend called "The Frozen Turkey." It was aptly named as we froze in the steady cold rain. Good news was, I was top of my division/class. Bad news is, there were only 3 of us in that particular division/class, so my bragging rights are limited...next match is Dec 12th if anyone in the area is interested.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't shoot or reload my pistols worth a shit so I won't be there to be in the top classifier.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 29, 2009)

8'Duece said:


> I can't shoot or reload my pistols worth a shit so I won't be there to be in the top classifier.


 
And? Gotta start some place. Those with prior training might start out ranked higher (such as MM or SS) but most - me included - started out as unranked (UN) for a while, then working up the rankings as you improve. Of course many stay at one ranking as they dont have the time or interest to go up a rank and I doubt I will ever make MA or even EX. End of the day, it's about making you a better shooter and having some fun. 

Just do it!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think anyone trying to get better should take lessons from this guy!!! 


Or if you need to know your gear, check this dude out!


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 29, 2009)

I felt sorry for the second kid.  He actually has alot of enthusiasm and know's more than most at his age but if you look at the comments section a couple of butt heads give him a hard time. 

He's just a kid. He'll probably grow up and be awarded the MOH.  

I felt sorry for him.  I see my own son when I watch that and I knew some ass wipe would call him gay.


----------

